# Sideline chitchat with buddies



## luvs (Oct 20, 2008)

at another site, we joined groups of pals who could speak together on sidelines. geebs was in my group. we (my group) spoke 'bout lotsa stuff, & others didn't see. i'd love a similar 'sideline' chitchat feature. not to leave anyone out, just to invite those you're closer to into your group.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 20, 2008)

You may enter your registered identity for the instant messaging networks (ICQ, MSN Messenger, Skype, AIM or Yahoo! Messenger) if you would like other visitors to be able to contact you using that medium in your User Profile information. You can limit who you invite into your chitchat on the side that way.


----------



## luvs (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks!!!


----------

